# 300 failure and possibly a lead on a jetter



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Ended up with 12 main line prevents today. 11 for the annual turn over, when the kids go home for a month or so, and one for another customer. First two went good, brought it down the stairs for the third and no power. Tested the outlet, had power. Tried a different outlet, nothing. Normally I’d just cut the gfi off and put a regular plug on it, but I figured that would void my warranty. 

Got home and called my rep, left a message. He called back within 5 minutes or so. First thing he said was that he was just thinking of me. I’ve only met him three times. He had just met with customer, PMC that does their own drains. They’re looking at upgrading to a bigger jetter and want to sell their 10y/o Spartan Soldier. He said it looks like it’s 2-3 years old. New pump 2-3 years ago, new hose two weeks ago. Said they wanted $15 for it, he told them they’d be lucky to get 8-10 for it.

I kinda want to hold out for a 40-18, but at the rate I’ve been handing out jet jobs I’d have it paid off in less than a year easy. When he gets the pictures he’s going to send them my way. Forgot to ask how many hours it has, but he said it runs like new. It’s about an hour and a half away from me.

Back to the 300.... he said, yes it would void the warranty, but told me to check a few things and if I need to, go ahead, cut out the gfi and he’d send me out a new cord. 

So looks like I’m working Saturday now.

When I get pics I’ll post them. I won’t be able to look at it for a couple weeks. The cheapest jet job around here is about $500 for an easy outside clean out, inside work, $700 minimum. The big guys, I’ve heard anywhere from $1500-3500. 

If I go look at it, anyone have experience with this jetter? Things to look for or at?


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

How do you do 12 mainlines???? Something has to be so easy, tell me how! Here you'd be lucky to do 2-3 a day. You'd be lucky to have a basement clean out!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> How do you do 12 mainlines???? Something has to be so easy, tell me how! Here you'd be lucky to do 2-3 a day. You'd be lucky to have a basement clean out!


11 are in one neighborhood. I have 5 on two blocks, same road. I don’t mess around! I haven’t had a back call that wasn’t tenet abuse until this last year, but it really wasn’t my fault. Combo of girls, tp and a small belly. 

300 is back up and running, so I’m working Saturday. Stupid Chinese put a security screw in the gfi so I couldn’t check those connections. Voided my warranty, but the rep is going to look the other way and send me a new cord.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> 11 are in one neighborhood. I have 5 on two blocks, same road. I don’t mess around! I haven’t had a back call that wasn’t tenet abuse until this last year, but it really wasn’t my fault. Combo of girls, tp and a small belly.
> 
> 300 is back up and running, so I’m working Saturday. Stupid Chinese put a security screw in the gfi so I couldn’t check those connections. Voided my warranty, but the rep is going to look the other way and send me a new cord.


How the heck do everyone on the same road get a clogged main? I bet you have easy outside clean outs? But if it's in Michigan doesn't it freeze?


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> 11 are in one neighborhood. I have 5 on two blocks, same road. I don’t mess around! I haven’t had a back call that wasn’t tenet abuse until this last year, but it really wasn’t my fault. Combo of girls, tp and a small belly.
> 
> 300 is back up and running, so I’m working Saturday. Stupid Chinese put a security screw in the gfi so I couldn’t check those connections. Voided my warranty, but the rep is going to look the other way and send me a new cord.


 this should have the saftey bit you need..for 10 bucks....


https://www.harborfreight.com/security-bit-set-with-case-100-pc-68457.html


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> How the heck do everyone on the same road get a clogged main? I bet you have easy outside clean outs? But if it's in Michigan doesn't it freeze?


Lol! Not clogged, prevents, preventive maintenance. 

I don’t recall the code for depth outside, water is either 3’ or 4’. Septic and sewer have methane so I rarely see a frozen main lines. Usually it due to a leaky flapper or condensation line in a hardly used line.

These prevents are for two reasons. One, yes, we know they have roots in the clay lines. Two, kids move in, it backs up, pull back a bunch of Tampons... “we never flush those!” Bullshnt! It was just cleaned!

A prevent takes me about a half hour with cleanup.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> .....
> 300 is back up and running, so I’m working Saturday. Stupid Chinese put a security screw in the gfi so I couldn’t check those connections. Voided my warranty, but the rep is going to look the other way and send me a new cord.





First off, don't blame the chinese, they don't give two schits if you open it and electrocute yourself. It has a security screw because the manufacturer/electrical device designer has to be able to prove in court they took some action to prevent people tampering with a safety device. Your anger should be directed at the idiots who think we need all of this bullschit in the name of "safety". Write your congressman and tell them to amend the laws so idiots who choose to electrocute themselves take the blame so we don't have to live in a nanny state.



*Second, why not keep a spare motor on the van if you use the machine that much?* We keep a spare motor for my 92 at the shop and I can always steal one off my other two snakes. It's just a standard 1/2" shaft, 1/2hp motor on my 92 and because of the mounting I can use several different common frame sizes.




.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> First off, don't blame the chinese, they don't give two schits if you open it and electrocute yourself. It has a security screw because the manufacturer/electrical device designer has to be able to prove in court they took some action to prevent people tampering with a safety device. Your anger should be directed at the idiots who think we need all of this bullschit in the name of "safety". Write your congressman and tell them to amend the laws so idiots who choose to electrocute themselves take the blame so we don't have to live in a nanny state.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you ever have watched The Five on Fox News, I’m still trying to figure out who to compare you too...

SRDH and I are probably Greg, Tango would be Tirus and you might be Cat. View point anyway.

China has slaves, so I don’t blame the people. If I was a slave I’d be sabotaging, or at least do a piss poor job too.

Personally, I’ve cut off the gfi out of every machine I’ve owned. New cord on the way. Probably will just put in stock and keep on keeping on.


----------



## Tango (Jan 13, 2018)

OpenSights said:


> Tango would be Tirus . .



Trius who?? I hope he's not an A-hole!


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Tango said:


> Trius who?? I hope he's not an A-hole!


I probably spelled his name wrong. No, he’s cool Dog! Bust up tomorrow. Bed time.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> If you ever have watched The Five on Fox News, I’m still trying to figure out who to compare you too...
> 
> SRDH and I are probably Greg, Tango would be Tirus and you might be Cat. View point anyway.
> 
> ...


why cant you just make a quality GFI pig tail that plugs into the wall then plug your machine into the pigtail GFI? solves the chinese crap GFI that comes with the machines...


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why cant you just make a quality GFI pig tail that plugs into the wall then plug your machine into the pigtail GFI? solves the chinese crap GFI that comes with the machines...





*He wants his machine to be all oem parts or the warranty will be void. It is a several thousand dollar brand new machine.
*


The current issue is that the gfi pigtail it comes with is erroneously tripping, he presumes it is defective so the rep is sending him another oem pigtail so it will all be stock.






.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> *He wants his machine to be all oem parts or the warranty will be void. It is a several thousand dollar brand new machine.
> *
> 
> 
> ...


why dont you let the OP answer...or are you now a fukin mind reader?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why dont you let the OP answer...or are you now a fukin mind reader?


Lol! He is right. To be honest, I don’t care for fixed gfi’s. I’m going to put it on my machine so my warranty isn’t void. After the warranty expires, if the gfi goes bad I’ll just go to a plug.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Btw, 2 mains done before failure on the failure, 7 today. Started at 9 home just after 2. Couldn’t get into two because they are occupied and they didn’t want to bother them on the weekend. We’ll get those two sometime in the next few weeks.

These guys are probably my best customers. Payment as fast as possible, they listen to my master and I, the answer to any suggestion is always “Let’s do it!”. 

Quick notes. Easy money. Most of the ones with “no roots” have minor separations and tend to plug up a week or three after the kids move back and I pull back tampons. It’s a bit of insurance for them when that happens. “We would never flush those! They must have been there before we moved in!” Nope, line was cleaned.

Bad picture of 421 with the grease. Underground was abandoned. Floor drain, clean out, wye catching the first floor. Checked the horizontal in the basement, no build up.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Lol! He is right. To be honest, I don’t care for fixed gfi’s. I’m going to put it on my machine so my warranty isn’t void. After the warranty expires, if the gfi goes bad I’ll just go to a plug.


its not a fixed gfi, its portable, just with short leads, if the one on the machine is crap and breaks, what good is it?


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> its not a fixed gfi, its portable, just with short leads, if the one on the machine is crap and breaks, what good is it?


Exactly. The only incorporated gfi that I’ve ever seen last for more than a few months is the one on my k6200. No idea how old it is.

Once I install the new cord, I’m going to take the old one a put a female end on it and have an extra 25’ extension cord.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> why dont you let the OP answer...or are you now a fukin mind reader?





No, I am just a good regular reader. I understood the picture he was painting and you didn't so I was trying to help you understand as well. I didn't put it in big letters to be snotty, I did it because you always say you have trouble reading the small print.




.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

OpenSights said:


> Exactly. The only incorporated gfi that I’ve ever seen last for more than a few months is the one on my k6200. No idea how old it is.
> 
> Once I install the new cord, I’m going to take the old one a put a female end on it and have an extra 25’ extension cord.



The gfci units that come on our generals have never been an issue. Our big hilti though, that gfci is garbage and it's had like three different oem gfci units.




.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

skoronesa said:


> The gfci units that come on our generals have never been an issue. Our big hilti though, that gfci is garbage and it's had like three different oem gfci units.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Problem is, is they’re all made in China, same with almost everything. I can’t blame Spartan or ridgid or any company for the foreign components they use. I can’t imagine how much it would cost for a company to tool up a new division for each special part. 

We need to bring all jobs back here, but as we all know, no one from younger generations want to work. It’s all about safe spaces, entitlement and free stuff.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> No, I am just a good regular reader. I understood the picture he was painting and you didn't so I was trying to help you understand as well. I didn't put it in big letters to be snotty, I did it because you always say you have trouble reading the small print.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ah you mean small print like this???


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

OpenSights said:


> Problem is, is they’re all made in China, same with almost everything. I can’t blame Spartan or ridgid or any company for the foreign components they use. I can’t imagine how much it would cost for a company to tool up a new division for each special part.
> 
> We need to bring all jobs back here, but as we all know, no one from younger generations want to work. It’s all about safe spaces, entitlement and free stuff.


yes you can blame them, as they can spec better quality made in china parts, they do exist, but cost more $$$$ so, spartan and rigid buy the cheapest schit and charge you the most $$$$..example..lincoln welders have made in china parts inside, but they are speced to meet a higher quality than the crap cheapo parts china puts into a $200.00 welder instead of a more expensive lincoln, and the quality parts do hold up and take abuse...


----------



## Venomthirst (Jun 20, 2018)

Gfci fail quite often have had to cut them off to get job done... as for a big jetter.. i dont think its entirely necessary to have a 4018... alot of times its a huge mess..

I almost bought a commercial pressure washer recently its was 8gpm 3500 psi apprently i think it was 25 hp.. 

That would be plenty for what i do 99 percent 6" and under... if its real heavy just more passes.. I've been stupid busy lately.. bigger jetters are good if your doing restaraunts and townhouse complexes or warehouses, auto shops... 

Stuff with lots of sand and grease... roots i still think a snake is better..

Had a call friday guy wanted everything do was a house with a produce ware house attached..

Snake upstairs bathtub. Replace shower head. Snake main floor kitchen.. mainline in house backing up snake that.. 3 floor drains down there to snake...

Ware house snake 1 basin, replace drain on another... jet out 4 floor drains... jetter wouldnt clear them had to shopvac, jet , use a tool i got to break up stuff, then shop vac then jet... jet out 2 catch basins got them all clear was there for 5 hrs doing all that... but i couldve got thkse floor drains with snake...

I perfer to use jetter when space and access is an issue too... over head lines... septic tile beds.... but if your going to spend 15-20 if not more.. then might be better to have the work first then get jetter out of necessity.. 

This is a personal choice for me but i think once you get into a big jetter you may want another guy.. and with a jetter your going to be finding alot of dig jobs so make sure your prepared to either do the job or find a sub-contractor willing to do the work... no point in having expensive equipment and not make the big money.... 

For me if a piece of equipment is 20k i want it to pay for itself plus make my labour within 6 months of owning it


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

ShtRnsdownhill said:


> *yes you can blame them, as they can spec better quality made in china parts, they do exist*, but cost more $$$$ so, spartan and rigid buy the cheapest schit and charge you the most $$$$..example..lincoln welders have made in china parts inside, but they are speced to meet a higher quality than the crap cheapo parts china puts into a $200.00 welder instead of a more expensive lincoln, and the quality parts do hold up and take abuse...





Finally, something we agree on. :wink:



Regardless of global politics or country of origin a brand name does still mean something even if they don't run their own manufacturing plants anymore. You get what you order and if you order crap you sell crap and you end up with a crap reputation associated with your brand name.







.


----------



## ShtRnsdownhill (Jan 13, 2016)

skoronesa said:


> Finally, something we agree on. :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


dam that shouldnt happen............:vs_laugh::vs_laugh:


----------



## Toli (Nov 7, 2015)

I think the soldier is 12gpm at 3K PSI. If all I was doing was 6” and under residential I think I’d prefer 9gpm at 4K. Does it have a remote? If not it’s a lot of walking back and forth if you’re by yourself. Does the soldier have a clutch to engage the pump like their bigger machines? I’ve never liked that idea.


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

Toli said:


> I think the soldier is 12gpm at 3K PSI. If all I was doing was 6” and under residential I think I’d prefer 9gpm at 4K. Does it have a remote? If not it’s a lot of walking back and forth if you’re by yourself. Does the soldier have a clutch to engage the pump like their bigger machines? I’ve never liked that idea.


Good questions! If I ever hear back from my rep, I’ll definitely ask. Yeah, not having a remote sucks! Been there done that.


----------



## dhal22 (Jul 30, 2010)

My Mongoose is now 6+ years old, paid for itself in 9 months and turns $70,000+ in revenue every year. It's remote is awesome. Pretty much the whole story.


----------

